# Retroarch no sound on Linux



## RedBlueGreen (Apr 10, 2017)

Retroarch has no sound for me on Lubuntu. All other emulators and programs have sound except for Retroarch. I've tried changing the audio driver settings in Retroarch but it doesn't help. Does anyone know how to fix this, like an additional audio drivers for the system? Google searching didn't help.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Apr 10, 2017)

Since everything else works and RetroArch does not. At least you have narrowed down the issue to RetroArch... 

From there I can only offer generic advice, try uninstalling and redownloading and reinstalling RetroArch. 

Also maybe try grabbing a different version? Sometimes an older version of stuff works? Or see if there is a nightly build that might fix your issue?


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Apr 10, 2017)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> Since everything else works and RetroArch does not. At least you have narrowed down the issue to RetroArch...
> 
> From there I can only offer generic advice, try uninstalling and redownloading and reinstalling RetroArch.
> 
> Also maybe try grabbing a different version? Sometimes an older version of stuff works? Or see if there is a nightly build that might fix your issue?


Cores downloaded with Retropie do the same thing. I know that runs Retroarch but it seems like it's downloaded differently from the main Retroarch frontend. Lakka works however when booted as a Live USB, so it could be Retroarch specifically


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Apr 10, 2017)

RedBlueGreen said:


> Cores downloaded with Retropie do the same thing. I know that runs Retroarch but it seems like it's downloaded differently from the main Retroarch frontend. Lakka works however when booted as a Live USB, so it could be Retroarch specifically



I am far from a Linux expert, I mean 15 years ago I probably was... but since they have switched to ALSA and Pulse audio and god knows what else lol 

Something I wish Linux had would be a better Windows equivalent like Direct Sound (Not that windows has that now...) 

All I can say is keep searching for Google for terms like "Linux Sound RetroArch" and then maybe add in your sound hardware or something to see different results...


----------



## Joom (Apr 19, 2017)

Do you have the PulseAudio volume control application installed? If so, open it while RetroArch is running and check its output levels.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Apr 21, 2017)

Joom said:


> Do you have the PulseAudio volume control application installed? If so, open it while RetroArch is running and check its output levels.


After installing plain Ubuntu, then Windows 7, and Lubuntu again, it seems like Lubuntu doesn't come with PulseAudio, or the boot cd just didn't install it. Installed it manually with the terminal today and everything works well.


----------

